
Ask HN: What is your plan for life? - thunkshift1
I recently entered the 30&#x27;s and have been grappling with this question. I have steady job as software engineer, make decent money. And while its not over the top, I am satisfied with what I have. Maybe you change jobs for higher salary&#x2F;better opportunity and rinse-repeat. But is that it? It seems pretty pointless inspite of the comfortable lifestyle that comes with it. How do you go about trying to solve this question of coming up with a plan for the long-term.<p>Anybody else feel the same way? I would appreciate some wisdom from the folks here.
======
rman666
My function is to probe for biological infestations, and destroy that which is
not perfect.

